# 50590 multiple stones



## KDickinson (Feb 22, 2011)

I see where a similar question was asked in a prior thread but no reply. 
CPT reads: "50590     Lithotripsy, extracorporeal shock wave" and gives a discrpition of "The physician breaks up *a *kidney stone by directing shock waves through a liquid surrounding the patient".

My question is: since it says ...breaks up *A* kidney stone, if my doctor positions the patient, breaks up a 7mm stone in the lower pole of the left kidney, stops, repositions her to treat another 8mm stone in the mid pole and then without having to reposition, another 3mm in the upper pole of the left kidney, can I bill the 50590 with either 2 units or on 2 lines with a modifer?


----------

